# BMQ June-August



## Bam_dice (13 Jun 2011)

Super pumped leaving in 2 weeks.
Yet it still has hit me yet?
Can someone tell some do's and don'ts before i get there?
Also do are parents get to fly there as well when we graduate or do they have to pay?
Plus would u get relased if ur sick early? I ended up getting a infection in my throat and chest right before i leave. 
(i blame smoking on this one)


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

Bam_dice said:
			
		

> Can someone tell some do's



Doing what you are told is a good place to start.



> do they have to pay?



They have to pay their own way.


----------



## Bam_dice (13 Jun 2011)

so they have to pay 1000 for the flight your saying.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

Bam_dice said:
			
		

> so they have to pay 1000 for the flight your saying.



I dont know how much it would cost but it will be on their own dime. The military is not paying for your parents to come see you graduate.


----------



## Bam_dice (13 Jun 2011)

That kind bunk.. So were suppose to stand there on graduation day by are selfs.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

Bam_dice said:
			
		

> That kind bunk.. So were suppose to stand there on graduation day by are selfs.



WTF did you expect, that the CF would shell out airfare for thousands of graduates each year so their parents can come watch ??

No, you do not stand there by yourself. You stand there with all your fellow graduates. If your parents want to show up, they can buy a plane ticket. You can even buy them one yourself, after all you do get paid there.


----------



## Bam_dice (13 Jun 2011)

well just wonder if they don't thats fine. Do you expect me to know everything?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

Bam_dice said:
			
		

> Do you expect me to know everything?



No, i do not but i had already answered your question.

Good luck, hope your folks find a way to make it.


----------

